# Kayak Pics Thread



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5, bare bones. No electronics, no propel system, just me, my kayak, and hopefully my knowledge of the water and fish.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL fish rod, I actually got sun burn that day. Gotta love Michigan.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Been doing a little work on mine today.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use my 14.5 ultimate mainly for waterfowl. Here is a layout skirt I made for it.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Not the most expensive kayak out there but on a limited budget this sould get me by for a few years till I can afford a nicer rig.. Perception Pescador 10.0 angler, got it for a good price!!


----------



## crappie fever (Feb 22, 2014)

They will all get you to bass heaven( you know that magical place we all here about)


----------

